# First EMT Clinical Ride on Monday



## LyndseyJ (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey all, 
I have my first clinical ride on Monday, any advice?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## johnrsemt (Mar 8, 2012)

Get there early:   at least 30 minutes early;  ask the outgoing crew if it is alright if you go out and start looking at the truck, so you can learn where things are.
  When the oncoming crew comes in and finds you in the truck, (after they get over their shock); help them do their truck check, even if you have already looked at everything.   Then is a good time to ask questions about things.

  Questions:   
What is an item for that you don't recognize


----------



## Sasha (Mar 8, 2012)

Don't argue with your preceptor. 

Don't be afraid to do grunt work. I'm not talking cleaning the station, but assist in cleaning the patients. 

I have helped nurses change diapers or sheets and the student who stands there with a grossed out face earns a low opinion from me. 

Don't be afraid to ask questions.

Never challenge your preceptor. You're here to learn not to fight with me. 

If I offer to let you do something, do it. I don't care if you've done it before. 

If your preceptor is trying to sleep, let them sleep.


----------



## johnrsemt (Mar 8, 2012)

Somehow it sent it too soon.

Questions:
   What do you want me to bring in on every call?  or is it case by case?
   What do you want me to do?  Some crews will have you start getting vital signs, some will have you ask questions of the patients, etc.    This is a good time to tell them how far along you are in class, and what you have done/learned so they know and don't ask you to do something on scene that you don't know how to do yet.

  When the check is done:  go with them, do what they tell you to do.

   If you are in a station and there is down time, grab a broom and sweep or do something productive to help every one out.  if it looks like the crew is doing shift/station duties ask what you can do to help.  Do it.
   If you are posted in the ambulance; grab paper towels, and cleaning solution and wipe down the cot and inside the back.
    People say that it is dumb to clean;  but it shows the crew that you are willing to help and not afraid of work.

   Ask the crew some basic questions, like how do they decide what questions to ask a patient; how do they decide if it is ALS or BLS (if they are an ALS crew).   first time with a crew is not the time to ask what their worst run was  or what the worst thing they have ever seen.

   Listen;  when they are talking to each other or other crew members;  you can learn alot by listening;  if someone says something you don't understand, make a mental note and ask about it later when they are done talking.

    When you have nothing else to do; grab your books and study, and ask them what something means or have them explain something to you from your class;  or ask the crew for a willing arm to take BP from;  they may even have 1 person drive while you are in the back taking vital signs from the other one.  That is a great time to learn to do that.


   When I have a student with me; I am always more willing to teach/train or ask questions when the student is willing to jump in and work.  Instead of sitting around and watching tv or sleeping.


----------



## johnrsemt (Mar 8, 2012)

Sasha had good points too;    

   If you have questions about how/why something was done on the scene or during the transport; wait til the end and ask on the way back to station or post.   do NOT argue with the preceptor on scene or during transport.

   If the preceptor is taking a nap; even/especially if it is only a 12 hour shift; let them;  don't try to tell them that they aren't supposed to sleep during the day.
    If you are there for 24 hrs;  find out where you are sleeping,  but don't be the first one to go to sleep, unless you clear it with your preceptor first


----------



## SSwain (Mar 8, 2012)

As a professional "ride along"...here are things that I have observed;

Read what the station/service policies are. Some are more lax than others, some basically spell out what they expect you to do when not on call.
My policies mandate that I study when not on calls (at  the Lt. Paramedic's discression)

I second the showing up early...and bring donuts/coffee....

Offer to help clean the station, help cook food, pitch in for food if you can. 
I surprised one station I rode with by bringing in a large can of coffee grounds. Lord knows they drink a lot of coffee.


Help clean the rig when done with a call...

If they ask you to get something or do something...do it. If you don't know what they are talking about, tell them. Don't guess at what they mean.


Ask them questions when you can...not always EMS related...(How long you been a Paramedic, what made you get into it? Where did you go to school? Married? Kids?...etc.) Don't offer your life story unless they ask  to hear it.


I have been riding since December (still only 4 contacts) I have a lot of "down time" with all three stations, and all three shifts. I will make bananna bread occasionaly and deliver it to each station on my off days. 
It gets you in on good terms...


----------



## Sasha (Mar 8, 2012)

johnrsemt said:


> Sasha had good points too;
> 
> If you have questions about how/why something was done on the scene or during the transport; wait til the end and ask on the way back to station or post.   do NOT argue with the preceptor on scene or during transport.
> 
> ...



To expand... Even if its just a 12hr shift... Low pay means many people work OT or a second job. Last week I got held over to the point where I clocked out at 4am and had to clock back in at 10am for my next shift. 

You dont know how little they've slept. As long as it isn't against their company rules let them sleep. 

I tell students if I sleep you can sleep. 

Also don't be offended if partners joke or take their calls lightly. It's how you deal with the crap.


----------



## Cindigo (Mar 8, 2012)

I just went on my second ride along last week.

Don't forget to turn the seat around to face the back every time you get out for a call.


----------



## Maine iac (Mar 8, 2012)

SSwain said:


> I have been riding since December (still only 4 contacts) I have a lot of "down time" with all three stations, and all three shifts.



4 contacts??!!!!!!! Good lord man where do you work? How often are you doing a shift?


One of the biggest things that I've seen is try to get a good understanding of the truck layout that way if it is hitting the fan and they ask for something you know where it is. Also make sure to talk with the crew to understand your role, and their expectations.

There will be times where the crew does something that is absolutely against everything your instructors have told you about.... there is a time and place to question it... but it really depends on what your service area is like.


----------



## SSwain (Mar 10, 2012)

Maine iac said:


> 4 contacts??!!!!!!! Good lord man where do you work? How often are you doing a shift?



Between Milwaukee and Green Bay....as often as I can, and as often as they let me. Between those two requirements, it turns out to be a couple Fridays a month...from 15:00-20:00. (80+ hrs of combined ride time now)
Like I said...that is another thread topic.


----------



## Steveb (Mar 11, 2012)

LyndseyJ said:


> Hey all,
> I have my first clinical ride on Monday, any advice?
> Thank you in advance.



So how did it go?


----------



## Cindigo (Mar 11, 2012)

Steveb said:


> So how did it go?



The poster lives in Georgia....I'm assuming the state in the US, not a city in Russia and it's still Sunday night. 

That being said.....let us know how it goes.

I have my third ride along tomorrow as well. My good friend went on his first ride yesterday and got a cardiac DOA that they tried to bring back for 15 minutes and a woman with four severed fingers with a band saw. He took the 15 yo son out of the room so he didn't have to see his dad like that. Two highlights of a 12 call day. He was seriously gorked when we went out for a late beer.

That's a first day he's not likely to forget.

On my first ride, I got to listen to breath sounds of severe COPD. I didn't really know enough to know what I was listening for. My parter listened and then I did. She said, "wow, that's really interesting". She let me listen and I wasn't sure what I was hearing. She said, "tell me what you heard". I said a long inspiration and then a short weak exhalation. She smiled and said "exactly". 

Then I got it. Just that little thing, reading about it, kind of understanding the mechanisms and then actually experiencing it in reality was like a tiny little lightbulb going off, and it was very cool.

I mean....it was breath sounds....it wasn't like HUGE or anything, but it was memorable and a cool little thing that will stick with me. I look forward to that happening more.


----------



## DPM (Mar 11, 2012)

Cindigo said:


> The poster lives in Georgia....I'm assuming the state in the US, not a city in Russia and it's still Sunday night.



City in Russia? Not unless they moved it. And turned it from a country into a city...


----------



## Steveb (Mar 11, 2012)

DPM said:


> City in Russia? Not unless they moved it. And turned it from a country into a city...



I read the dates wrong lol.


----------



## Cindigo (Mar 11, 2012)

DPM said:


> City in Russia? Not unless they moved it. And turned it from a country into a city...



Meh...Potato/potahto....buncha people....defined area.....pretty much the same thing.


----------



## DPM (Mar 11, 2012)

Steveb said:


> I read the dates wrong lol.



The dates?! Only about 90 years off!


----------



## LyndseyJ (Mar 25, 2012)

My ride was amazing. Learned a lot of information and had a awesome MBA! Thanks all for the advice!


----------



## LyndseyJ (Mar 26, 2012)

LyndseyJ said:


> My ride was amazing. Learned a lot of information and had a awesome MBA! Thanks all for the advice!



Sorry MVA **


----------



## emt11 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ohh Lyndsey, their MVC's now, we wouldn't want to imply that it was an accident. Just messin' with ya. Glad to hear you had a great ride.


----------



## LyndseyJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol well I'll keep that in mind.thanks haha


----------



## homingmissile (Mar 26, 2012)

emt11 said:


> Ohh Lyndsey, their MVC's now, we wouldn't want to imply that it was an accident. Just messin' with ya. Glad to hear you had a great ride.



Wait, really?


----------



## emt11 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yep, around here. Their Motor Vehicle Collisions now, not MVA's. Because it implies that the crash was an accident.


----------

